# BETTA MACS FOR SALE- Wild Betta Macrostomas



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey All,

It's been a while since I have been on, I hope everyone (and their bettas) are well!

I am moving across the province and am having to let go of my 2 pair of Wild Betta Macrostoma's. If anyone is interested in purchasing the 2 pair, please let me know. I am hoping to find serious breeders looking to care for the 4 Bettas and eventually try to raise the population of this endangered breed.

They are going to be pricey, as they are F1 strain and very healthy and active, as well as being 2 pairs.

I am in Guelph, Ontario, Canada. Pick up would be preferred. However, I could also ship them within Canada.

Those who are serious please contact me privately and I can send pictures and discuss costs.

Thanks, Spread the news to those you know who may be interested, they are beautiful and one pair is already showing breeding colors and starting to become active!

BETTA BOY


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dangit....sigh....Canada? Oh well I'll import some later...

Good luck!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Canada, Eh? Do you have pics?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ps movin to Ottawa? or the other way haha.


----------

